# I also think Romanian is a very nice language.



## MarX

Hi!

Care este corect aceştilor?

1) Şi eu (mă) gîndesc că româneşte e o limbă foarte frumoasă.
2) Şi eu cred că româneşte e o limbă foarte frumoasă.
3) Îmi pare şi pe mine că româneşte e o limbă foarte frumoasă.

Mulţumesc!


MarX


----------



## irinadumi

MarX said:


> Hi!
> 
> Care este correct *dintre acestea*?
> 
> 1) Shi eu g*â*ndesc cä român*a* e o limbä foarte frumoasä.
> 2) Shi eu cred cä român*a* e o limbä foarte frumoasä.
> 3) *Şi mie mi se pare* cä român*a* e o limbä foarte frumoasä.



Hi MarX, 

All of the three phrases above are correct from a grammatical standpoint, but a native speaker would very rarely use the first one. The second two are as common, so either one of the two should be fine. 

However, _româneşte_ is an adverb, and _român(ă)_ is the adjective. Hence, in the case, you want to use _româna_, as it stands for _limba română._

I hope this helps! Good luck learning Romanian!


----------



## MarX

OK!
Mulţumesc foarte mult!


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

MarX said:


> Hi!
> 
> Care este corect aceştilor?
> 
> 1) Şi eu (mă) gîndesc că româneşte e o limbă foarte frumoasă.
> 2) Şi eu cred că româneşte e o limbă foarte frumoasă.
> 3) Îmi pare şi pe mine că româneşte e o limbă foarte frumoasă.
> 
> Mulţumesc!
> 
> 
> MarX



1. Si eu ma gandesc că româna este o limbă foarte frumoasă.
2. Si eu cred că româna este o limbă foarte frumoasă.
3. Imi pare si mie că româna este o limbă foarte frumoasă. (sau: Si mie imi pare că româna este o limbă foarte frumoasă.)

A doua constructie este cea mai naturala. 
Prima are o alta nuanta. Se spune: Ma gandesc ca.... atunci cand nu cunosti bine situatia, dar faci presupuneri cu privire la ea. De pilda: Ma gandesc ca Maria e acum prin Bucuresti.


----------



## MarX

Mulţumesc JoAnne!


----------

